# My driver this morning had a filthy disgusting car...



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.

She was pleasant enough, I guess.

How would you rate this ride?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Did you die? No? Then 5 star.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would rate this ride?


I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would rate this ride?


And you decided to get in this vehicle. No further comment necessary.



TemptingFate said:


> Did you die? No? Then 5 star.


You're getting cynical in your old age ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would rate this ride?


She wont pass a safety inspection 
The cars no worthy of rideshare
Karma is a biotch though
What would Judas do?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would rate this ride?


Maybe she cannot afford repairs .. I dunno .. just maybe it's someone trying to get back on her feet


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

theMezz said:


> Maybe she cannot afford repairs .. I dunno .. just maybe it's someone trying to get back on her feet


She'll be deactivated way before she gets back on her feet, or be in a serious accident hauling a pax. This is a case that renting a car to drive would benefit her and pax's.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.


 Didn't say she was a bad driver . Just said she realized she wasn't being paid enough to go overboard on the clean up .

You know what you should have done ... tip the driver .


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I probably would have dropped a comment to her: "Not sure how long you have been driving, but I suggest you clean your car. Just some friendly advice from another driver."

Not sure how I would have rated her. Depends how the comment was taken.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Didn't say she was a bad driver . Just said she realized she wasn't being paid enough to go overboard on the clean up .


She may be the greatest driver since cars were invented, but if her vehicle is this bad just imagine how worn out the mechanical parts may be. It's an accident looking to happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bad Driver ?
Or
Ugly Car ?


Yulli Yung said:


> I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.





25rides7daysaweek said:


> She wont pass a safety inspection
> The cars no worthy of rideshare
> Karma is a biotch though
> What would Judas do?


Show me the Silver !


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> She may be the greatest driver since cars were invented, but if her vehicle is this bad just imagine how worn out the mechanical parts may be. It's an accident looking to happen.


 And by some miracle the OP survived . I hope they tipped .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


That's sad. What was her rating when she picked you up?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That's sad. What was her rating when she picked you up?


I believe it was a 4.71. Or maybe a 4.78.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Part of the job is maintaining your vehicle, IMO. Doesn't have to sparkle, but should be reasonably clean, inside and out.

Cracked windshield is a sign she doesn't have full coverage on her personal policy, which means if she gets in an accident while driving in-app, any damage in an accident or done by a pax won't be covered. Not your problem, but it does speak to someone not being able to cover the minimum requirements of the job.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Dirty is one thing. Some people don't notice filth. 

I wouldn't downrate another driver unless their car or their driving was unsafe.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Cracked windshield won’t pass inspection. Uber would shut her down, at least till she got it fixed. 
And the windshield is a red flag. It means there are probably other issues you’re not seeing. Brakes. Tires. 

One star and report. No need to be rude. But be responsible to her future riders. Somebody could get hurt.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I wouldn't downrate another driver unless their car or their driving was unsafe.


Why?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

It's amazing that other drivers would excuse a filthy car. Talk about taking absolutely no pride in what you do. 

"But uber doesn't pay me enough..." Some places offer free vacuums now and shaking out your mats takes all of 3 minutes and a little workout of your bingo arms.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I would down rate for an excessively dirty car. Most of the time when I take an Uber it's because my wife and I are on a date. She's not the type to get dolled up, but I can imagine someone with bright white shoes getting mud on them in someone's dirty car. Or getting someone else's hair on your nice clothing. Ewww.

It only takes a few minutes and a little bit of effort to keep your car reasonably clean, especially if you invest in floor mats for $120. I never have to vacuum. I just use the small broom/dustpan I keep in my trunk to brush the dirt off of them after I shake them out. Windows can be cleaned with Windex and paper towels; often it's as good as a car wash for first impressions. Hard interior surfaces can be cleaned with Clorox wipes. I also actively scan for hairs from people or pets and pluck them up before new pax see them.

It's not that hard, people. To me a dirty car screams "I don't care".


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


3 star... should always have a clean car that does not stink...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Nonetheless, you got in.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

5 stats.... You didn't die


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> It's amazing that other drivers would excuse a filthy car. Talk about taking absolutely no pride in what you do.
> 
> "But uber doesn't pay me enough..." Some places offer free vacuums now and shaking out your mats takes all of 3 minutes and a little workout of your bingo arms.


It's their car. If i am in it for a few minutes, and don't stick to anything, i can deal.



XPG said:


> Why?


Because.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> It's their car. If i am in it for a few minutes, and don't stick to anything, i can deal.


Nobody is suggesting you can't deal. I'm certainly not advocating for this driver to be kicked off the platform.

Just take pride in what you do. It goes a long way in a service industry. The fact this driver has a 4.7 (appalling, IMO) rating is not at all surprising.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Nobody is suggesting you can't deal. I'm certainly not advocating for this driver to be kicked off the platform.
> 
> Just take pride in what you do. It goes a long way in a service industry. The fact this driver has a 4.7 (appalling, IMO) rating is not at all surprising.


I get it. But if i saw this car often, and it was always that dirty, maybe i would comment. But this is hard enough without us trying to do one another in.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

I drive a burgundy 2017 Kia Optima no interior damage. No exterior damage. Pretty much spotless inside with as much as I clean (for my own personal gratification more than keeping it clean for pax). It sucks having kept my car extremely clean and getting nothing but compliments on how clean my car is from pax but not even qualifying for a nicer Uber car class. I’m being classified in with the same car type as someone with a nasty azz car.

I know I’m preaching to the choir here and this might sound pretentious but seriously. You’re gonna have a person who doesn’t give two shitz about how clean their car is and someone who does care and give them the same pay? I really guess that’s everywhere though -o:


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry about my car mate. At $0.60 a mile, I no longer have the time or money to clean my car as I'd like. I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.


CONGRATULATIONS! You just had your first Uber Hoopty ride. We have more than a few Uber Hoopties in the Capital of Your Nation. It i usually what I get. It is why I use Uber Taxi and Curb. Uber Taxi is not available anywhere in Texas. I do not k now about Curb.



Coachman said:


> How would you rate this ride?


The high down there was ninety one Fahrenheit/thirty-three Centigrade to-day. It was about that here, to-day, but our nineties are wet and heavy whereas yours are dry. Despite that, three stars if air condition working, one star, report to Uber, request for refund if no air condition. I am guessing no air condition, so, one star and the rest.



theMezz said:


> Maybe she cannot afford repairs ..


Given what Uber pays, that would not surprise me at all.



DriverMark said:


> I probably would have dropped a comment to her: "Not sure how long you have been driving, but I suggest you clean your car. Just some friendly advice from another driver."
> Depends how the comment was taken.


I have had extremely hostile reactions from drivers when I tried that approach.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Some places offer free vacuums now and shaking out your mats takes all of 3 minutes and a little workout of your bingo arms.


I keep a Dustbuster™ in both the cab and Uber/Lyft car. My accountant let me write it off on my taxes. Anyone who is considering buying one should ask his accountant if he can write off the cost.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I haven't rated yet.

But one thing is certain... she's not getting 5-stars.

And I'm contemplating making a report.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> It's amazing that other drivers would excuse a filthy car. Talk about taking absolutely no pride in what you do.


I used to care. About $0.20 a mile ago.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Did you die? No? Then 5 star.


Yeah... you get what you pay for.

Uberx rates your paying for an uninspected theoretically roadworthy POS.

You got what you paid for....


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

John McYeet said:


> I drive a burgundy 2017 Kia Optima no interior damage. No exterior damage. Pretty much spotless inside with as much as I clean (for my own personal gratification more than keeping it clean for pax). It sucks having kept my car extremely clean and getting nothing but compliments on how clean my car is from pax but not even qualifying for a nicer Uber car class. I'm being classified in with the same car type as someone with a nasty azz car.
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the choir here and this might sound pretentious but seriously. You're gonna have a person who doesn't give two shitz about how clean their car is and someone who does care and give them the same pay? I really guess that's everywhere though -o:


Care for your car because it pleases you. Uber isn't going to give us any more money if you could eat off of it.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Care for your car because it pleases you. Uber isn't going to give us any more money if you could eat off of it.


Yeah that's really why it doesn't eat me alive every day is because I clean my car for my own personal gratification. Helps me sleep at night.



Coachman said:


> Well I haven't rated yet.
> 
> But one thing is certain... she's not getting 5-stars.
> 
> And I'm contemplating making a report.


I think I'd report if something was illegally wrong with her car which I think you mentioned the crack in the windshield? I think it's illegal to drive with a crack in the windshield. If there's nothing legally wrong with her car though maybe just low rate her. Idk.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

theMezz said:


> . just maybe it's someone trying to get back on her feet


Driving an uber?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


You needed s ride from your Point A to Point B and you were picked up and transported to your destination safely. Most riders look at the picture of my vehicle and think it's white when it is actually a light gray. Depending on the time you were picked up, your driver probably stated their shift early, before the car wash opened up for business. Plus their last ruder may have left them a mess to clean up, because the driver sits in the front seat, not in the back. When in doubt, always rate 5 Stars and give the driver the benefit of the doubt. They are using their own vehicle, paying for their own gas, paying for expensive insurance, plus the car note in order to be available for riders like you, and they are out there on the mean streets whenever and wherever you need them. 5 Stars is a natural and tge only answer to your question.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Nonetheless, you got in.


Making a bad quick decision doesn't negate well thought out conclusions after the fact.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> She was pleasant enough, I guess.


This would be the difference for me. 
A dirty car that I'm disappointed in followed by an awkward or weird driver would probably get something under 5 stars and I'll keep my tip in my pocket. 
But a pleasant driver would make me forget that their car sucks. 
If anything I'd hand them a few bucks hoping they'd use it for a car wash.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I thought about it. And I concluded that if I down-rate her, she'll see the 1-star or 3-star and she'll have no idea who left it or why. So I'm not going to rate.

I decided instead to report her car as below standards. And I left a note in the report describing the exact condition.

She'll see that.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Making a bad quick decision doesn't negate well thought out conclusions after the fact.


That is true. But in my opinion it is churlish to complain about a cut-rate, completely safe, uneventful ride from A to B on the basis of what are merely cosmetic matters -- especially since some of those cosmetic issues would have been immediately apparent even before getting in the car. I've taken my share of cab rides over the years, and some of them had ripped seats, dust and dirt easily visible, etc., but I never gave it another thought because I was happy to be getting from A to B.

People really should think about re-calibrating their expectations. It seems that being a whiny, spoiled brat is regarded as an entitlement in contemporary America.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> People really should think about re-calibrating their expectations.


How bad would the car have to be before it fell below your expectations?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> That is true. But in my opinion it is churlish to complain about a cut-rate, completely safe, uneventful ride from A to B on the basis of what are merely cosmetic matters -- especially since some of those cosmetic issues would have been immediately apparent even before getting in the car. I've taken my share of cab rides over the years, and some of them had ripped seats, dust and dirt easily visible, etc., but I never gave it another thought because I was happy to be getting from A to B.
> 
> People really should think about re-calibrating their expectations. It seems that being a whiny, spoiled brat is regarded as an entitlement in contemporary America.
> 
> My first post, while quite terse, was edited by the moderators -- probably quite sensibly -- who pared back my initially intemperate remarks.


In my opinion, I would hardly call it churlish. I found it very matter of fact. OP even said the driver was nice enough. A small complement. 
First off, a cracked windshield is more than a cosmetic matter. It would never pass inspection like that, and it is very likely a sign that there may be other mechanical issues that were not so readily apparent as the windshield.

Second, in the world of calibrated Uber expectations, it sounds as though this car was at the very bottom in terms of cleanliness. And people do expect a certain minimum standard, very likely above what your comfort level seems to be. But you can't say the majority of riders have no expectations in this department.

Third, we're not living in the old days of taxi cabs. We're living in the new era of U/L. And the new era pax have higher expectations, as unreasonable as they may be. I do agree with you that the expectations are too high. I would just draw the line a little higher.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She wont pass a safety inspection
> The cars no worthy of rideshare
> Karma is a biotch though
> What would Judas do?


He would be CROSS......

...........Yes I'm crass.......


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Coachman said:


> How bad would the car have to be before it fell below your expectations?


It would have to regard it as actually physically unsafe or having dirt on the upholstery to the point where it left me or my clothes dirty when I got out or left a lingering order on them.

Dents, rust, worn/damaged upholstery, dirt on the floor, etc., don't run the risk of altering you or your clothing at all; they only affect the aesthetics of the ride -- nothing more.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.


There is an old saying "what goes around, comes around", and another old saying attributed to Jesus "Do unto others, as you would have them do unto you".

There is a lot to be said for minding your own business. If the driver gets "weeded out", they may be in a position to get back at you at some time in the future. You might not remember this gal when you appear before her as a judge or sitting in her dental chair, but she might remember you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It would have to regard it as actually physically unsafe or having dirt on the upholstery to the point where it left me or my clothes dirty when I got out or left a lingering order on them.
> 
> Dents, rust, worn/damaged upholstery, dirt on the floor, etc., don't run the risk of altering you or your clothing at all; they only affect the aesthetics of the ride -- nothing more.


Do you apply the same low standards to your driver's demeanor? Or her navigation skills?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> In my opinion, I would hardly call it churlish. I found it very matter of fact.


Just to be clear, what I would regard as churlish was not the post, _per se_, but complaining about ride for merely cosmetic reasons and, in this case, going so far as to report the driver to Uber.



ZenUber said:


> First off, a cracked windshield is more than a cosmetic matter.


I would agree that that is potentially a safety issue, but that would also depend on the severity of the crack, and the OP was objecting to it largely on aesthetic grounds. I wouldn't drive for Uber with a cracked windshield, but I have done it with a tiny one and it really isn't a big deal.



ZenUber said:


> Second, in the world of calibrated Uber expectations, it sounds as though this car was at the very bottom in terms of cleanliness. And people do expect a certain minimum standard, very likely above what your comfort level seems to be. But you can't say the majority of riders have no expectations in this department.
> 
> Third, we're not living in the old days of taxi cabs. We're living in the new era of U/L. And the new era pax have higher expectations, as unreasonable as they may be. I do agree with you that the expectations are too high. I would just draw the line a little higher.


People's standards obviously vary as far as what they're comfortable with, but I've had people comment "wow, you Uber drivers keep your cars so clean", and then have someone complain about cleanliness on the same day.

I don't think anyone has any business complaining about the cleanliness of an Uber unless their own personal car is a _lot_ cleaner, and I'm willing to bet, having seen the conditions of lots and lots of people's cars over the years that the complainers' cars were _not_ cleaner than mine. In fact, I would _guarantee_ that.



Coachman said:


> Do you apply the same low standards to your driver's demeanor? Or her navigation skills?


Demeanor is different, but the driver would have to _really_ annoy me or do something that I regarded as unsafe to get anything less than a 5*.

The navigation issue I really don't see at all: if they follow the Uber GPS, there's nothing to complain about with that, is there? If they happen to make a mistake in following it, am I going to be annoyed? No. If I ask them to take a different route and they refuse to do that, _maybe_, but I would ask them first why they won't go the way I suggest. They might have a good reason. I have rarely had to tell a cab driver which way to go, and sometimes they knew better routes than I did.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

drivers don't report other drivers unless it's a safety issue

if there are no other riders I would politely ask if I can offer constructive criticism about the dirtiness

you dont put it on record though

leave it to the entitleds to


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Honestly, I can't in good faith tip or give a 5 star rating in a car that said person didn't clean, has a cracked windshield, or has obvious signs that the car hasn't been maintained at all. Substantial body damage to me is a big tell that the car is likely unsafe to drive. I'd report it.Maybe tip a little if s/he's a nice person. 

Then again some people's concept of 'clean' can mean completely different things. I've given rides to hippies that didn't believe in the concept of daily showers, and they were coo, but not the BO.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Didn't say she was a bad driver . Just said she realized she wasn't being paid enough to go overboard on the clean up .
> 
> You know what you should have done ... tip the driver .


give her 5 bucks say wow noticed your car could use a wash do you mind if i pay to get it washed ? 
some of us drivers get paid jack ..........s so why would we care ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> How would you rate this ride


I've thought about. I'd probably give her 4 stars, or maybe 3, if it was really bad. And maybe a comment.

If you have trouble telling the color of the car, that's very dirty. And food debris ("crumbs") would spook me a bit. Call me compulsive (I am a bit) but I believe in regular hand washing.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The high down there was ninety one Fahrenheit/thirty-three Centigrade to-day. It was about that here, to-day, but our nineties are wet and heavy whereas yours are dry. Despite that, three stars if air condition working, one star, report to Uber, request for refund if no air condition.


Yeah, tell me about it. I live an hour from the Gulf of Mexico. A/C is considered a necessity here. If the A/C in your home stops working, you can call somebody out to fix it at night on a holiday weekend. It won't be cheap, but they'll come out and fix it.

Or if your house has two A/C zones like ours does, you mostly just temporarily move into the area that's working. Sleep downstairs if the upstairs quit working. Or live upstairs except for fixing meals, if the downstairs went out. Or go out for meals.

Actually, our downstairs got fixed today. Plugged condensate drain line. Ugh, what a mess that made.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Well I thought about it. And I concluded that if I down-rate her, she'll see the 1-star or 3-star and she'll have no idea who left it or why. So I'm not going to rate.
> 
> I decided instead to report her car as below standards. And I left a note in the report describing the exact condition.
> 
> She'll see that.


If you are a diligent driver, you will check your ratings after every ride. Then you will know the "what" (ratings given) and "who" (which rider gave them), unless the offending rider is so cowardly that they wait until much later or the next day to insert the bad (and most likely unearned) low rating. Once you see a change in the last rating, you should be able to remember what you did or what you did not do and whether the low rating was justified or whether the rider had issues and just decided to zing you for no reason at all. Would you believe that some riders will Intentionally try to compromise or ruin the good work you have done and he achievement that your work has earned you l. Those are "The Haters". It happens!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. I live an hour from the Gulf of Mexico. A/C is considered a necessity here. If the A/C in your home stops working, you can call somebody out to fix it at night on a holiday weekend. It won't be cheap, but they'll come out and fix it.


The Houston area is full of swamps. Washington is built on a drained swamp (not sorry, Donny Boy, but _ya' dun did gutt beat to it_). Our air is wet and heavy here, as is yours. Air condition is the same necesstiy. My house is old and most of the system is old, except for the outside unit. It has been replaced twice by the home warranty people (I have more than gotten my money out of that). They wised up, last time, and put a :Lennox (they build those in Texas). As most of the system is archaic, the condensate drains into a pump which when the reservoir gets full, the pump kicks in and pumps it through plastic tubing and into the washing machine drain. If the tubing clogs or the drain clogs, I just change the tubing or move the tubing to the concrete sink until I can get someone to clear the washing machine drain. The drain from the internal is a two inch PVC pipe, I have yet to see it clog.

It is the same, here. You can get someone to come and fix it at night on a holiday weekend, but boy will you pay!



Christinebitg said:


> Or if your house has two A/C zones like ours


It does not. Except for the external, the rest of it is archaic.

Original poster is a few kilometers north of you, where it is a bit drier, but, just as hot.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> If you are a diligent driver, you will check your ratings after every ride


You must have a lot of free time between trips.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You must have a lot of free time between trips.


Some markets are like that, at least certain times of the year. I waited close to an hour after my one trip last night before I decided to go home.

This is why I defend the airport queue. If you're going to wait an hour for a trip, it might as well have a better chance of a big payout.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You must have a lot of free time between trips.


It only takes a 2 seconds to check. Doing it right away let's you know (for your own personal satisfaction) how you did on the last ride and every ride. To most drivers, that is an important 2 seconds. To know or not to know is your personal choice. It's up to you!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Houston area is full of swamps.


That's absolutely true.

We live in "The Heights," which tops out at about 80 feet above sea level.

In contrast to New Orleans, though, I dont think anywhere in the Houston area is actually below sea level.

I have a little fun with the issue, though. I tell people that where I grew up, in northwest Ohio, is flatter than Houston, which I believe is literally true.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> It only takes a 2 seconds to check. Doing it right away let's you know (for your own personal satisfaction) how you did on the last ride and every ride. To most drivers, that is an important 2 seconds. To know or not to know is your personal choice. It's up to you!


I agree. It doesn't take long. You can check at a stop light or while waiting for a Lyft pax to come out.
I always check. 
I get butterflies in my stomach when I can still see pax walking away looking down at their phone and i check app and see I got a tip and got rated.


----------



## JayIRL (Mar 20, 2018)

I probably would have left a tip, rated 4 stars, and then left a comment about the cleanliness of the car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JayIRL said:


> I probably would have left a tip, rated 4 stars, and then left a comment about the cleanliness of the car.


Good point. I would probably have tipped at least a buck or two.

FWIW, unless I don't have the cash on me, my tips are always in cash.


----------



## Pueblo Confusion (Jul 10, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

EphLux said:


> I used to care. About $0.20 a mile ago.


For some reason I doubt that


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

She's going to become unhappy when her next annual Uber vehicle inspection comes around.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

I am not from this country to begin with so I do apologize if anyone finds my comment offensive.

When I first moved to Texas, there was a cultural shock for me seeing numerous severely wrecked cars on the road. It seems that missing side mirrors and dented doors are only child's play. It is unbelievable enough to drive a car without front / rear bumper; let alone those also with broken head/taillight. Not only the unattended damages defeat the aesthetic perspective, but also compromise the driver's safety and imposes potential hazards to other drivers (how are we supposed to spot them at night?). The most absurd ones that I have seen are those with deformed, projected hood that certainly blocks the driver's view lol

Having invested the hard-earn $ in the car, why certain population here do not care about their cars at all? I do find cars with yellow headlights disgusting enough. Not to mention the filthy cabin where a driver spends most of the driving time with. Despite that my cars are often parked under canopy, whenever they need oil changes, I request the dealer to polish the lights too.

Finally for "Sharon" if you are reading the thread - Do NOT consider maintaining your car for your customers. It is YOUR CAR!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.


We should also "weed out" drama queen paxoles. Starting with you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Sorry. I'll clean it next month. No money.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

I would 5* because here is my logic:

We are all competing with each other. Within a group of ugly girls, the “average” looking girl will be deemed the hottest. If you increase the quality of the competitors, you lose your edge by being average.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Coachman said:


> How bad would the car have to be before it fell below your expectations?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

In 1994 I drove an 82 Honda Civic, with visible body damage, old interior and 200K miles on the odometer at LAX bootleg taxi. Gas was $0.99 if you shopped around. I would get $35 in today's dollars to take pax to Orange County. I had a roof over my head, but I was technically homeless.

Now Uber Pays me essentially the same amount, except gas is $4.00, my car is near new, and I have $1200 rent and parking bill.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

That's why we drive cars like that, riders tare them up to those conditions anyway


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> View attachment 338143


Well at least the heat is working.

@Coachman What year was the vehicle they were hooptying around in?

Also did you see if she got any neat and tidy badges?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> @Coachman What year was the vehicle they were hooptying around in?


I have no idea. It was a Camry, not a Corolla. I couldn't even guess.

One thing I didn't mention... I had to sit on a blanket in the back seat. At first I thought she was protecting her seats from dirty pax. But it dawned on me that that blanket was probably covering something up.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Coachman said:


> One thing I didn't mention... I had to sit on a blanket in the back seat.


Back seat blanket is like...I've only seen that if I'm driving with a friend that has a dog or just someone that has like a tear in their seat or something random.

This is how bad rideshare is getting that pax will let someone with a blanket on the backseat get 5 stars at the end. I mean I know it's not Lux or Black, but wow.


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

theMezz said:


> Maybe she cannot afford repairs .. I dunno .. just maybe it's someone trying to get back on her feet


True, but to vacuum out the car costs $0.75 cents


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

cangold said:


> True, but to vacuum out the car costs $0.75 cents


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Look, going by your description it's disgusting.... she should be looking after her car if she wants to do a ride share thing.
1. Windscreen - whatever.
2. Layer of dirt outside - well, I have one after a very first trip during rain....... so no problems here.
3. Body damage - could be recent, so she is going to fix it soon, we hope?
4. Inside - that is bad! doesn't matter if sun visor is ok or not, but dirty inside means she is a piggy is some way.... if you feel like that dirt affected your clothing then 1*, if we a talking about floor mats only - I would give her 5*.

I mean if you are seating on a dirty trashed seat - then it's a different story to when you boots are resting on a dirty floor mat. If you know what I mean?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The tough part about body damage is that's the most expensive thing to repair cosmetically. If their insurance is beating them up too much, they'll likely just keep it rocking. People running it legit with rideshare insurance likely have some overpriced Geico rideshare that's beating them up for too much money and adds 200 or more monthly after they turn in their current mileage and get into another accident.

She's obviously not picking up any 5 star restaurant people if she's been rocking the vehicle that way that long. Plus Uber has no problem okaying a car once you show them pictures and they can see that the headlights aren't completely broken.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Cracked windshield won't pass inspection. Uber would shut her down, at least till she got it fixed.
> And the windshield is a red flag. It means there are probably other issues you're not seeing. Brakes. Tires.
> 
> One star and report. No need to be rude. But be responsible to her future riders. Somebody could get hurt.


A cracked windshield don't mean brakes are bad. It could've just happened. All it takes is a rock.



YouBeer said:


> Driving an uber?


Or maybe trying put food on the table for kids?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I would rate 5 stars, no question about it. Why should I care what the car looks like? Grass and mud won't hurt me. Bothered by a cracked windshield? Rear seat should be safe enough, but I'm not bothered by it. Heck, I'd ride in a car that had NO windshield.

I had a lady throw a stone at my windshield. It cost me over $200 to replace and I got a smoking deal. I would have driven with it cracked but I know too many riders would report me so I didn't. My car has a messed up paint job so I use spray on white paint to fix the spots that rusted away or otherwise are missing. It looks like dog but passes inspection. A professional repainting would be worth more than my car.

I drive 300 miles every day. Why clean the car exterior when by mile 200 it will be covered in bug guts, black asphalt stains, and various mud anyway? A carwash would not last me through a single day. I'd have to get three car washes a day to present a pristine vehicle.

My pax track in mud, dirt, hair, and spill beer on the floor mats every day. Unless you're my first ride of the day, you'll probably not have a pristine car. I brush large dirt particles and food crumbs off the seat every ride, but my floor mats probably look as bad as hers even if I clean them often.

My car was approved with some mild body damage, but I was a little paranoid about being reported. I later paid a homeless man to fix it and it still cost me hundreds of dollars. He did a decent job for the value and limited tools.

I keep things to cover up the back seat in case of spills. Puppy pads, towels, and blankets are all in my car. I've taken nights off too many times because some jerkwad decides to leave a bunch of bones from his spicy chicken wings littered all over the back seat. I might lose a few stars if pax sit on a blanky/towel but it's better than losing all the stars from the pax sitting in a puddle of ranch dressing or losing $100+ because Uber is only going to pay me a $10 cleanup fee for a cleaning job that requires me to basically go home and take the night off. Or maybe a $0 cleaning fee when the reason you can't do rides is that someone sat in your back seat with wet swim trunks. An upside down puppy pad and a blanket to cover it and no one will get their butt wet.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't know how I round rate. I caught an Uber in Norfolk not to lose my ago and the front right fender had damage. It was pryed out so the passenger door would open . It wasn't a huge dent but obvious it had been hit. I didn't report it. Kid drive ok, just trying to survive while going to college.



Christina Green said:


> I don't know how I would rate. I caught an Uber in Norfolk not to long ago and the front right fender had damage. It was pryed out so the passenger door would open . It wasn't a huge dent but obvious it had been hit. I didn't report it. Kid drive ok, just trying to survive while going to college.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> My pax track in mud, dirt, hair, and spill beer on the floor mats every day. Unless you're my first ride of the day, you'll probably not have a pristine car.


I'm always amazed to read posts from other drivers that are so diametrically opposed to my own experience.

I did ten rides today and my seats and floor mats are clean.

I rarely have a passenger track in anything. I vacuum about once a week, at best. Just don't need to.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> To me a dirty car screams "I don't care".


But....I DON'T care...



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Nobody is suggesting you can't deal. I'm certainly not advocating for this driver to be kicked off the platform.
> 
> Just take pride in what you do. It goes a long way in a service industry. The fact this driver has a 4.7 (appalling, IMO) rating is not at all surprising.


Anything less than 5 stars IS advocating for a driver to be kicked off the platform.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

mbd said:


> 3 star... should always have a clean car that does not stink...


Like other responses it is easier when uber does not continuously massage money out of our pay .The windshield might need to be saved up for . The visor is a cheap part from junk yard ,possibly the driver does not realize that . The body work maybe never . I can agree with the cleanliness . Back to first part wether you are full or part time when you see rides that were 5 dollars but are now 3.75 it is dispositive . Good look to this driver and to yourself ☺✌


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I have no idea. It was a Camry, not a Corolla. I couldn't even guess.
> 
> One thing I didn't mention... I had to sit on a blanket in the back seat. At first I thought she was protecting her seats from dirty pax. But it dawned on me that that blanket was probably covering something up.


I think you did the right thing and deserve to be refunded, as they did


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Cracked windshield is a sign she doesn't have full coverage on her personal policy


I agreed with everything you said except the above statement. I posit that this is a presumption. Glass coverage sometimes has a deductible that doesn't fully cover glass. My prior insurer until I switched was full comp and collision, but had a $500 deductible on glass. I paid $450 out-of-pocket for a windshield while with that insurer.

More:
GEICO: https://www.geico.com/claims/glass-claims-guide/
Progressive: https://www.progressive.com/claims/claim-glass/


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I would rate 5 stars, no question about it. Why should I care what the car looks like? Grass and mud won't hurt me. Bothered by a cracked windshield? Rear seat should be safe enough, but I'm not bothered by it. Heck, I'd ride in a car that had NO windshield.
> 
> I had a lady throw a stone at my windshield. It cost me over $200 to replace and I got a smoking deal. I would have driven with it cracked but I know too many riders would report me so I didn't. My car has a messed up paint job so I use spray on white paint to fix the spots that rusted away or otherwise are missing. It looks like dog but passes inspection. A professional repainting would be worth more than my car.
> 
> ...


Wth.
Is that life in NV.
We get bent out of shape if someone so.much as cracks a drink open here in NYC


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Duh... if your driver was capable of doing what is required to make her vehicle attractive to you, she wouldn't be an Uber driver. She would have a proper job.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> give her 5 bucks say wow noticed your car could use a wash do you mind if i pay to get it washed ?
> some of us drivers get paid jack ..........s so why would we care ?


Where can you get your car washed for 5 bucks?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Sounds like you needed a ride. Sharon provided it to you. I would have mentioned to her that you drive also and the safety check won't pass her car as is. Also maybe mention that she would get more tips if she washed and cleaned the car as a passing suggestion. Get out of the car at end of ride, give 5*'s and a tip! Drivers need to stick together and Karma will get you if you don't do the right thing.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Should have reported it to uber, letting cars that are unsafe just because its a u/l driver was how the taxi industry ended up with hooptie. Drivers should take pride in knowing that their car is mechanically sound. Public safety comes first to honest business minded folks


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Part of the job is maintaining your vehicle, IMO. Doesn't have to sparkle, but should be reasonably clean, inside and out.
> 
> Cracked windshield is a sign she doesn't have full coverage on her personal policy, which means if she gets in an accident while driving in-app, any damage in an accident or done by a pax won't be covered. Not your problem, but it does speak to someone not being able to cover the minimum requirements of the job.


Whether or not she has full coverage is irrelevant to this job. It affects her and no one else.

All she's required to do is have the correct rideshare coverage.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She wont pass a safety inspection
> The cars no worthy of rideshare
> Karma is a biotch though
> What would Judas do?


There is NO inspection 'round the BrewCity, WI!


----------



## Ubward (Dec 30, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> And you decided to get in this vehicle. No further comment necessary.
> 
> 
> You're getting cynical in your old age ?


Would have rated her a 1 and alerted Uber. Why should she be rated a 5 star vs someone who keeps their car clean????? Makes no sense. Yes, rates are subjective but there for a reason. A few bad apples always spoil the bunch.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, I nearly responded "she should at least vacuum her car" but then I considered the current condition of the interior of my vehicle. ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Christina Green said:


> A cracked windshield don't mean brakes are bad. It could've just happened. All it takes is a rock.
> 
> 
> Or maybe trying put food on the table for kids?


OP said the windshield was cracked from one end to the other. And I have a little knowledge of that. I used to work for a company with a fleet of trucks. We all did a lot of highway driving. It was very typical for us to have cracks in the windshield with all the driving we did. In every case that I've seen it always started with a small chip or dink in the glass after a rock or something hits the windshield. Then there's a crack that forms when the temperature changes. The crack will spread and get longer. It will spread slowly at first, possible due to day to night temperature changes. Then it starts to spread faster. It's as if the winshield gets weaker as the crack grows in length. I also think a change in season, with its greater temperature variations has an effect. It can take six months to a year, but the cracks will eventually migrate all the way across the windshield. Though it may be somewhat diagonal, it always goes all the way across, never top to bottom. And I think that is for mechanical reasons due to the shape and the arc of the glass, as well as the stress placed on it by the frame on a moving vehicle going over bumps and turns. I have watched this scenario play out over many windshields. It's always the same. I have never seen initial damage to a windshield that caused a crack all the way across a windshield. I think even if a rock was big enough to punch a whole in the windshield, the damage would still be localized. That's the way the automotive windshield glass has been manufactured to break.

I have seen this so many times, that I am very confident that the driver in this case has been ignoring the problem for at least three or for months, and potentially up to a year. When inspection comes due, they would never let it pass. They have also been ignoring the dirt and filth, not to mention the body damage. This is a person who doesn't worry about anything until something bad happens. The cracked windshield is a good indicator that there are other problems with the car, because it takes time to happen, and she has been ignoring it. If a cop notices it, they might ticket her for it. Her lack of vehicle maintenance makes her an unsafe driver. And the laws support my opinion. If she won't take the necessary measures to legally maintain her vehicle, it needs to be reported to Uber. The chances of somebody getting hurt with this driver are higher than most. How bad would you feel if you found out there was an accident with a subsequent passenger, and you did nothing about reporting her for all these red flags. The signs simply don't get any more obvious.


Coachman said:


> I'm always amazed to read posts from other drivers that are so diametrically opposed to my own experience.
> 
> I did ten rides today and my seats and floor mats are clean.
> 
> I rarely have a passenger track in anything. I vacuum about once a week, at best. Just don't need to.


I suspect that the people who are opposed also have cars that are dirty and in disrepair. They are defending one of their own.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Myself I wouldn't hold a dirty exterior against a driver unless it were absolutely horrible. Nor would I hold say a napkin being on the floor or grass on the floor mat against a driver. But if it looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months, yes, I'd probably give them a 4*. With the cracked windshield I would probably give them a 3* unless they were incredibly nice.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

(First post for me, yay!)

"Pretty substantial body damage" and a "cracked front windshield" would be huge tells for me. If she can't maintain the car, cleanliness or maintenance-wise, that's not someone who should be driving anyone else around. I have two cars and while both are eligible for rideshare services, I only use the better of the two. The secondary vehicle, I use as my own personal vehicle since it doesn't pass my own high standards of how a rideshare vehicle should look.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> OP said the windshield was cracked from one end to the other. And I have a little knowledge of that. I used to work for a company with a fleet of trucks. We all did a lot of highway driving. It was very typical for us to have cracks in the windshield with all the driving we did. In every case that I've seen it always started with a small chip or dink in the glass after a rock or something hits the windshield.
> 
> ...
> I have seen this so many times, that I am very confident that the driver in this case has been ignoring the problem for at least three or for months, and potentially up to a year. When inspection comes due, they would never let it pass. They have also been ignoring the dirt and filth, not to mention the body damage. This is a person who doesn't worry about anything until something bad happens. The cracked windshield is a good indicator that there are other problems with the car, because it takes time to happen, and she has been ignoring it. If a cop notices it, they might ticket her for it. Her lack of vehicle maintenance makes her an unsafe driver. And the laws support my opinion. If she won't take the necessary measures to legally maintain her vehicle, it needs to be reported to Uber. The chances of somebody getting hurt with this driver are higher than most. How bad would you feel if you found out there was an accident with a subsequent passenger, and you did nothing about reporting her for all these red flags. The signs simply don't get any more obvious.
> ...


When the lady threw a stone at my windshield the crack immediately went all the way across the windshield from the start.The windshield didn't entirely shatter but there were little shards of glass scattered around my car that busted away from the inside near the point of impact. It also dented the roof of my car slightly.

The glass shop made me wait over a week for my appointment. If I didn't have a second vehicle to drive I would have had to choose either to not make money for a whole week or to drive around with a busted windshield.

Having 2 cars in this line of work is really useful. Because if you only have one you will be off the road a lot or have to worry about people trying to get you fired over things like this. All it takes is one incident, one vandal, one bad driver, and you're out of a job for a while and with no unemployment benefits.

Speaking of which, the other car, the one I *was* driving when this one had the cracked windshield is currently in need of some work before I can drive it also. I was going to sell this car when I got my new one, but I'm glad I didn't because it wasn't long after I got my new car that my new car was out of commission.

So I will reiterate... I would have rated the driver 5 stars. You don't know her circumstances and trying to guess she's driving on bad brakes because of a cracked windshield or dirty exterior is pretty silly. All I have to do is look over my past experiences and think of what would have happened if I wasn't so wealthy to own two cars to realize that it could have been me.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> When the lady threw a stone at my windshield the crack immediately went all the way across the windshield from the start.The windshield didn't entirely shatter but there were little shards of glass scattered around my car that busted away from the inside near the point of impact. It also dented the roof of my car slightly.
> 
> The glass shop made me wait over a week for my appointment. If I didn't have a second vehicle to drive I would have had to choose either to not make money for a whole week or to drive around with a busted windshield.
> 
> ...


Then that's Proof that the crack could have been new. But it would be rare in my experience. 
She needs to get it fixed before driving Uber IMO. 
If it takes a week for the appointment, she could use that time to clean the car. Sounded like it might take a week.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> She needs to get it fixed before driving Uber IMO.
> If it takes a week for the appointment, she could use that time to clean the car. Sounded like it might take a week.


Suppose you only had 1 car and major bills to pay... Would you decide to sit on your hands for a week, losing possibly over $1000 of revenue, (last week I made about $1600 in about 90 hours of driving), possibly thereby being late on payments? Maybe your credit would be shot if you were late on your bills. Maybe you'd lose custody of your kids.

It is easy to make assumptions and it is easy to judge people from a pearly tower.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Where can you get your car washed for 5 bucks?


Your own driveway. With a bucket of soapy water and a sponge. :biggrin:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> a pearly tower.


Uber drivers can't afford the ivory ones. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivory_tower


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Oh, and about the crack and the body damage on the car - depending on where you go and what state you are in, some police might issue you a warning for the damage, in which case you have ten days to get it fixed. The crack in the windshield is something that can interfere with being able to safely see out of the windshield - especially at night.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Oh, and about the crack and the body damage on the car - depending on where you go and what state you are in, some police might issue you a warning for the damage, in which case you have ten days to get it fixed. The crack in the windshield is something that can interfere with being able to safely see out of the windshield - especially at night.


It interferes with being able to see safely out of the windshield? Not really. Unless a car can be hidden behind a half millimeter thick crack line on the window, I fail to see how. That's also the lame excuse cops use to ticket people for tiny radar detectors under the mirrors, fuzzy dice, etc.... but the UBER sticker on the window interferes with seeing safely out of the windshield a lot more. Unlike a little crack that you can easily see above and below, it actually basically turns the lower right corner of the window completely opaque. Rain droplets, snow flakes, and windshield wipers on a windshield are also worse than a few static crack lines. On a snowy day, your visibility through the windshield gets limited to the circular section behind the wiper, and the wiper itself is far thicker than any crack.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> It interferes with being able to see safely out of the windshield? Not really. Unless a car can be hidden behind a half millimeter thick crack line on the window, I fail to see how. That's also the lame excuse cops use to ticket people for tiny radar detectors under the mirrors, fuzzy dice, etc.... but the UBER sticker on the window interferes with seeing safely out of the windshield a lot more. Unlike a little crack that you can easily see above and below, it actually basically turns the lower right corner of the window completely opaque. Rain droplets, snow flakes, and windshield wipers on a windshield are also worse than a few static crack lines. On a snowy day, your visibility through the windshield gets limited to the circular section behind the wiper, and the wiper itself is far thicker than any crack.


It depends on where the crack is. If it's right in the middle, of course it's going to mess with your field of vision. If it's out on the sides or top/bottom, it won't. Either way - in my area, cops are all over vehicle problems. Then again, I live in Pennsylvania. It's to be expected that our vehicles pass yearly inspections and emissions tests. A crack in the windshield will fail the inspection right off the bat.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


You get what you paid for. Next time order Uber Black or Uber Select and the car will be newer without body damage


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> When the lady threw a stone at my windshield the crack immediately went all the way across the windshield from the start.The windshield didn't entirely shatter but there were little shards of glass scattered around my car that busted away from the inside near the point of impact. It also dented the roof of my car slightly.
> 
> The glass shop made me wait over a week for my appointment. If I didn't have a second vehicle to drive I would have had to choose either to not make money for a whole week or to drive around with a busted windshield.
> 
> ...


That's not the kind of damage she had. She had the very pronounced single crack along the length of the windshield that @ZenUber described. I immediately recognized it as an old, slow progressing crack.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You get what you paid for. Next time order Uber Black or Uber Select and the car will be newer without body damage


If this UberX driver doesn't have to vacuum her car, why would a Black or Select driver?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> That's not the kind of damage she had. She had the very pronounced single crack along the length of the windshield that @ZenUber described. I immediately recognized it as an old, slow progressing crack.
> 
> 
> If this UberX driver doesn't have to vacuum her car, why would a Black or Select driver?


Because their rates are higher, so as their standards are higher since most are luxury brand vehicles. Those vehicles are more susceptible to reports of anything you mentioned, so you are unlikely to find one that's filthy or disgusting.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Whether or not she has full coverage is irrelevant to this job. It affects her and no one else.
> 
> All she's required to do is have the correct rideshare coverage.


Of course. Except it has rendered her vehicle unsafe for any driving, let alone driving for-hire.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You get what you paid for. Next time order Uber Black or Uber Select and the car will be newer without body damage


I would expect a higher standard from black or select. But I wouldn't expect *No* standards from an X. Even a pool ride deserves better than that. Lol


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


That's what you get when u order pool


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Your own driveway. With a bucket of soapy water and a sponge. :biggrin:


You assume she has a driveway.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Probably a 1 star tbh

Or

5 star and try to honestly tell this person the condition of her car is absolutely unacceptable and she should take some kind of pride like wtf u doing

What did u do


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Of course. Except it has rendered her vehicle unsafe for any driving, let alone driving for-hire.


How exactly is it unsafe for driving?

Even if you could argue a rock might be more likely to into the windshield and harm an occupant, unsafe for ANY driving? If there was NO windshield at all, driving any car is still FAR safer than driving a motorcycle. And we still let those drive on the road.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Because their rates are higher, so as their standards are higher since most are luxury brand vehicles. Those vehicles are more susceptible to reports of anything you mentioned, so you are unlikely to find one that's filthy or disgusting.


I guess I have a little higher standards than you do. I just don't think you can blame a dirty car on low rates. The vast majority of us manage to vacuum and wash our cars at these rates. That's what I expect from any UberX. I suspect this driver isn't just poor, but she's also very lazy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> How exactly is it unsafe for driving?
> 
> Even if you could argue a rock might be more likely to into the windshield and harm an occupant, unsafe for ANY driving? If there was NO windshield at all, driving any car is still FAR safer than driving a motorcycle. And we still let those drive on the road.


In NJ, it can result in a cop citing you. You're not supposed to be driving it, though. That's why most auto windshield places will come to you. It's not road-worthy.

https://crackedwindshieldlaws.com/new-jersey/


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Suppose you only had 1 car and major bills to pay... Would you decide to sit on your hands for a week, losing possibly over $1000 of revenue, (last week I made about $1600 in about 90 hours of driving), possibly thereby being late on payments? Maybe your credit would be shot if you were late on your bills. Maybe you'd lose custody of your kids.
> 
> It is easy to make assumptions and it is easy to judge people from a pearly tower.


Yes, I would sit on my hands for a week, or find something else to do for money. Because my financial situation does not outweigh someone else's safety, not to mention my own. I would not be able to live with myself I someone got hurt through my negligence. I think you would feel differently if you got hurt in someone else's car and later found out that it was because they hadn't maintained the car and something failed. And their only excuse was that they had bills to pay, while you're sitting there in a wheelchair.

This response was written, not from a pearly tower, but from a clean safe Uber.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Yes, I would sit on my hands for a week, or find something else to do for money. Because my financial situation does not outweigh someone else's safety, not to mention my own. I would not be able to live with myself I someone got hurt through my negligence. I think you would feel differently if you got hurt in someone else's car and later found out that it was because they hadn't maintained the car and something failed. And their only excuse was that they had bills to pay, while you're sitting there in a wheelchair.
> 
> This response was written, not from a pearly tower, but from a clean safe Uber.


The car can still be used for UberEats, just not for ferrying around passengers. Body and structural damage is definitely concerning. Dirtiness can be blamed on laziness.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I guess I have a little higher standards than you do. I just don't think you can blame a dirty car on low rates. The vast majority of us manage to vacuum and wash our cars at these rates. That's what I expect from any UberX. I suspect this driver isn't just poor, but she's also very lazy.


I'm not blaming a dirty car on low rates lol. I'm not sure who did, but it wasn't me.

I expect a relatively clean car from any tier on the Uber platform, but I will definitely expect a spotless car on black/sel for what I would have to pay. What I was saying was in response to you "why would select or black have to vacuum if she doesn't?" anything remotely "dirty" is something rare on black or select because they have to maintain a significantly higher rating and operating a luxury car on Uber via select or black has specific criteria they have to meet, anything less would kick them off of being able to give those rides. On Uber x or pool you can get away with not keeping up with your car as much as those tiers because of that lack of criteria.

However from your story, the state of that car should not be giving other people rides at all


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I'm not blaming a dirty car on low rates lol. I'm not sure who did, but it wasn't me.
> 
> I expect a relatively clean car from any tier on the Uber platform, but I will definitely expect a spotless car on black/sel for what I would have to pay. What I was saying was in response to you "why would select or black have to vacuum if she doesn't?" anything remotely "dirty" is something rare on black or select because they have to maintain a significantly higher rating and operating a luxury car on Uber via select or black has specific criteria they have to meet, anything less would kick them off of being able to give those rides. On Uber x or pool you can get away with not keeping up with your car as much as those tiers because of that lack of criteria.


What is the minimum rating for black and select? 
Just curious.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> What is the minimum rating for black and select?
> Just curious.


4.85 I believe


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The car can still be used for UberEats


Yes, but it still wouldn't be safe for the driver, and still wouldn't be street legal.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 4.85 I believe


Easy to keep that rating if you avoid Pool and Uber-X CX. Usually people willing to pay more for a taxi are prob. upper middle class and higher. Much less riff raff encountered


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Easy to keep that rating if you avoid Pool and Uber-X CX. Usually people willing to pay more for a taxi are prob. upper middle class and higher. Much less riff raff encountered


It's 50/50 from what I've heard, you have the most entitled people who take black or select, even with the most spotless car, there are a lot of riders who expect bottle service with the premium charge


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 4.85 I believe
> 
> View attachment 338349


Dam! I thought it would have been more like 4.95.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Dam! I thought it would have been more like 4.95.


Their rating is also assessed on a 24 hour basis, so as soon as it's at a 4.84 or lower, if it doesn't move after 50 trips, you are kicked off until an X or pool bring you back up again

Imagine having to be kicked off X, only able to do pool until we are back up to the minimum again ?, the countless threads we'd read


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Dam! I thought it would have been more like 4.95.


Impossible to have a 4.95 rating, as only 30% of pax rate on Uber. So, you're missing 70% of the uneventful 5 star trips you did not get a rating for. At least Lyft has addressed this problem. Hence my rating on Lyft is 5.00. LOL.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Did you tip?
Maybe if you tipped she would've been able to afford a carwash.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> OP said the windshield was cracked from one end to the other. And I have a little knowledge of that. I used to work for a company with a fleet of trucks. We all did a lot of highway driving. It was very typical for us to have cracks in the windshield with all the driving we did. In every case that I've seen it always started with a small chip or dink in the glass after a rock or something hits the windshield. Then there's a crack that forms when the temperature changes. The crack will spread and get longer. It will spread slowly at first, possible due to day to night temperature changes. Then it starts to spread faster. It's as if the winshield gets weaker as the crack grows in length. I also think a change in season, with its greater temperature variations has an effect. It can take six months to a year, but the cracks will eventually migrate all the way across the windshield. Though it may be somewhat diagonal, it always goes all the way across, never top to bottom. And I think that is for mechanical reasons due to the shape and the arc of the glass, as well as the stress placed on it by the frame on a moving vehicle going over bumps and turns. I have watched this scenario play out over many windshields. It's always the same. I have never seen initial damage to a windshield that caused a crack all the way across a windshield. I think even if a rock was big enough to punch a whole in the windshield, the damage would still be localized. That's the way the automotive windshield glass has been manufactured to break.
> 
> I have seen this so many times, that I am very confident that the driver in this case has been ignoring the problem for at least three or for months, and potentially up to a year. When inspection comes due, they would never let it pass. They have also been ignoring the dirt and filth, not to mention the body damage. This is a person who doesn't worry about anything until something bad happens. The cracked windshield is a good indicator that there are other problems with the car, because it takes time to happen, and she has been ignoring it. If a cop notices it, they might ticket her for it. Her lack of vehicle maintenance makes her an unsafe driver. And the laws support my opinion. If she won't take the necessary measures to legally maintain her vehicle, it needs to be reported to Uber. The chances of somebody getting hurt with this driver are higher than most. How bad would you feel if you found out there was an accident with a subsequent passenger, and you did nothing about reporting her for all these red flags. The signs simply don't get any more obvious.
> 
> I suspect that the people who are opposed also have cars that are dirty and in disrepair. They are defending one of their own.


Not here. My car is clean and great shape


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Impossible to have a 4.95 rating, as only 30% of pax rate on Uber. So, you're missing 70% of the uneventful 5 star trips you did not get a rating for. At least Lyft has addressed this problem. Hence my rating on Lyft is 5.00. LOL.


It is not impossible to have a 4.95+ rating on uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She wont pass a safety inspection
> The cars no worthy of rideshare
> Karma is a biotch though
> What would Judas do?


Depends on the state and or market. In florida we dont even have to get cars inspected since 2017 lol


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


4 1/2 stars


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Molongo said:


> Did you tip?
> Maybe if you tipped she would've been able to afford a carwash.


The wash must come before the tip. What's funny is if her car had been clean I likely would have overlooked the damage.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


I don't believe you. People before you would have complained and it would have been cleaned before it got that bad. Be decent to these drivers . Don't make trouble where there isn't any



Yulli Yung said:


> I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.


Please don't believe this story it's impossible and they probably made 2.22 for giving this props on a ride.



ZenUber said:


> What is the minimum rating for black and select?
> Just curious.


Go pay for limo service


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't believe you. People before you would have complained and it would have been cleaned before it got that bad. Be decent to these drivers . Don't make trouble where there isn't any


Not necessarily, there's so many different scenarios that could of played out. Some people are filthy. this could of been a vehicle she stopped using for rideshare for a while and recently restarted, or this could be a second vehicle she recently added while letting another vehicle be used by a different driver driving against TOS on her account, since clearly she doesn't care. or maybe she ran out of money before payday and figured she could pass the filth for at least a couple of fares for a couple of bucks to get a decent wash until a cleanliness gram from Uber. Either way no way to know, he could of been her first ride of the day


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't believe you. People before you would have complained and it would have been cleaned before it got that bad. Be decent to these drivers . Don't make trouble where there isn't any
> 
> 
> Please don't believe this story it's impossible and they probably made 2.22 for giving this props on a ride.
> ...


?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The car can still be used for UberEats, just not for ferrying around passengers. Body and structural damage is definitely concerning. Dirtiness can be blamed on laziness.


I find it slightly disconcerting that you think filth makes an appropriate environment for transporting food....


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ylinks said:


> Where can you get your car washed for 5 bucks?


here washed 1 dollar vacuumed armor all windows 4 dollars . they do it cheap in the hood . detroit .


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Dirty is one thing. Some people don't notice filth.
> 
> I wouldn't downrate another driver unless their car or their driving was unsafe.


Beemer...I was on an Uber ride recently. A family member requested the ride. I told them not to tip the driver because there was obvious dirt on the floor mats. Also, there was a large dried up coffee stain near floor mats. I believe that the driver gave us a safe and comfortable ride. Told my family member to just give the driver 5 stars because the ride was safe. The drivers attitude was very poor. I will say this, if the driver ever pulls up to the curb downtown Chicago to give me a ride, I will make him cancel the ride. I don't want to ride with him again because of his attitude and that the car was dirty like a cab.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

thepeach said:


> Beemer...I was on an Uber ride recently. A family member requested the ride. I told them not to tip the driver because there was obvious dirt on the floor mats. Also, there was a large dried up coffee stain near floor mats. I believe that the driver gave us a safe and comfortable ride. Told my family member to just give the driver 5 stars because the ride was safe. The drivers attitude was very poor. I will say this, if the driver ever pulls up to the curb downtown Chicago to give me a ride, I will make him cancel the ride. I don't want to ride with him again because of his attitude and that the car was dirty like a cab.


I can see that. The tip is a show of appreciation for the level of service. If you sat down to eat, and they didn't clean the table, you'd probably not want to be very generous. But i think the ratings system is so skewed that i have a hard time using it punitively unless the driver was pretty bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


How did she pass a vehicle inspection I wonder....


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I believe it was a 4.71. Or maybe a 4.78.


Wow. That's low


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


You and Martha~


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Here's what an Uber car should look like! Sparkly clean right? 5* ratings and great tips when it's like this too. I think you guys have it backwards ??


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

I pay $50 per month to get unlimited car washes with vacuuming and interior wipe down. I'm there every other day. Couple of weeks ago, five days in a row pax asked if my car was new. All were shocked when I said the car was 7 years old, had a quarter of a million miles on it and I've had around 11,000 people in it.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> You assume she has a driveway.


I was being facetious. ?



Trafficat said:


> How exactly is it unsafe for driving?
> 
> Even if you could argue a rock might be more likely to into the windshield and harm an occupant, unsafe for ANY driving? If there was NO windshield at all, driving any car is still FAR safer than driving a motorcycle. And we still let those drive on the road.


I think people are forgetting about the physical body damage on the car too. 
"There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel." It is quite possible that the same incident that caused the body damage, also caused the windshield to crack. If someone hit her car, causing the damage, the at-fault party would have an insurance claim against their insurance and the car would have been fixed. Given that the damage wasn't fixed, it's safe to assume that perhaps Sharon was the driver at fault for whatever happened to cause said damage. Add to this, the filthy conditions of the car. It's natural to assume that that much damage + filthy conditions = an unsafe driver who may not really care.

On the flip side of the coin, we don't have pictures and are only getting one side of the story too so it's very easy to be judgy.

Sometimes I think that people forget that we are a representation of our jobs. Just as any other employer wouldn't want you walking into an office setting in sweats and a tee, our vehicles are also representative of the companies we rideshare for. As adults, we should be taking pride in our work place, no matter where that is.


----------



## Pueblo Confusion (Jul 10, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Why didn't you cancel?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Impossible to have a 4.95 rating, as only 30% of pax rate on Uber. So, you're missing 70% of the uneventful 5 star trips you did not get a rating for. At least Lyft has addressed this problem. Hence my rating on Lyft is 5.00. LOL.


Agreed. I like that Lyft automatically gives 5 stars after five seconds if you don't give or get a rating manually. I enjoy a 5.00 rating from them myself


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> I was being facetious. ?
> 
> 
> I think people are forgetting about the physical body damage on the car too.
> ...


TNC drivers don't drive *for* U/L. They provide services for the drivers.

At least according to official documentation they provide to the drivers, federal and state taxation agencies under penalties for perjury and tax fraud, and, now, the SEC under similar, if not actually more stringent penalties.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> TNC drivers don't drive *for* U/L. They provide services for the drivers.
> 
> At least according to official documentation they provide to the drivers, federal and state taxation agencies under penalties for perjury and tax fraud, and, now, the SEC under similar, if not actually more stringent penalties.


My point still stands about taking pride in one's work space, regardless of where that is.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *Impossible to have a 4.95 rating*, as only 30% of pax rate on Uber. So, you're missing 70% of the uneventful 5 star trips you did not get a rating for.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> My point still stands about taking pride in one's work space, regardless of where that is.


Understood, and I wholeheartedly agree.

It was just a note the wording about who works for whom. Words affect how we think. If drivers want power back, they need to remember their rightful place. Once that happens, a fight to force U/L to go back to only taking a percentage that can actually be won can begin.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Understood, and I wholeheartedly agree.
> 
> It was just a note the wording about who works for whom. Words affect how we think. If drivers want power back, they need to remember their rightful place. Once that happens, a fight to force U/L to go back to only taking a percentage that can actually be won can begin.


I think there's so many of us, that maybe U/L just doesn't care. (I finally understand the term "ants" as it is used in these forums)


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I guess that she hasn't developed a system to make 500 dollars a day and 40 dollars an hour like some of the drivers here on the forum.


----------



## U phoria (Dec 4, 2017)

She should get 5 stars for giving people what they are paying for


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve seen lots of crap out there both in vehicles, drivers and skills. I shake my head many times a day.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> You and Martha~


I demand equal time.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Jlynn said:


> I think there's so many of us, that maybe U/L just doesn't care. (I finally understand the term "ants" as it is used in these forums)


Here's a little visual for your epiphany!


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Did you die? No? Then 5 star.


I get one star because they don't like what color my shirt is, this USA society is sick.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside.  There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


I would give them a 1* and report it for damage and filth. I don't care how nice you are, and if you give me a sob story I can ignore the outside minor dents but at least clean the car on the inside.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 338463


*How much do you spend annually on candies, chewing gum, and water to bribe the pax? LOL.     *


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *How much do you spend annually on candies, chewing gum, and water to bribe the pax? LOL.    *


$0, as of about 2 years ago. Amenities are a red herring.

I drive in a market with very nice people, I don't drive drunks very often, I keep my car clean, I'm super safe (practically paranoid at intersections), my accel/decel are very smooth, and my navigation is FLAWLESS.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> I think people are forgetting about the physical body damage on the car too.
> "There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel." It is quite possible that the same incident that caused the body damage, also caused the windshield to crack. If someone hit her car, causing the damage, the at-fault party would have an insurance claim against their insurance and the car would have been fixed. Given that the damage wasn't fixed, it's safe to assume that perhaps Sharon was the driver at fault for whatever happened to cause said damage. Add to this, the filthy conditions of the car. It's natural to assume that that much damage + filthy conditions = an unsafe driver who may not really care.


Actually, I would not assume anything about fault. First of all, you are assuming the at fault party has insurance and that it was not a hit and run. Unless you have uninsured motorist insurance, you are on your own if someone hits and runs or doesn't have any insurance.

Second, you are assuming the driver would want to report the incident.

Remember, a NON-FAULT accident counts against you as a driver. 3 of them in 3 years or a combination with traffic tickets and you are deactivated. So generally speaking it is in the best interest of a driver to avoid anyone finding out about any incidents, fault or non-fault. I've paid for all damage with CASH on my car for that reason. Technically we have insurance as Uber drivers, but by using it, you are risking your job.




ZenUber said:


> Yes, but it still wouldn't be safe for the driver, and still wouldn't be street legal.


Unsafe for the driver? People deliver food on motorcycles all the time. It is not less safe than a motorcycle.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pueblo Confusion said:


> Why didn't you cancel?


Have you ever been really hungry, so you buy a sandwich, and the sandwich isn't very good, but you eat it anyway, because you're hungry?


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Coachman said:


> The wash must come before the tip. What's funny is if her car had been clean I likely would have overlooked the damage.


Apply to be the Uber police ?.
You might get better rates than drivers.


----------



## Pueblo Confusion (Jul 10, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Have you ever been really hungry, so you buy a sandwich, and the sandwich isn't very good, but you eat it anyway, because you're hungry?


Then why are you complaining? You eat the sandwich and then want a refund? Should have sent it back, and got something else.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> I was being facetious. ?
> 
> 
> I think people are forgetting about the physical body damage on the car too.
> ...


I Like your detective work. I agree that the preponderance of evidence raises too many red flags. Who knows if the brakes are about to go. Who knows what kind of driver she is. Who knows if she gives a dam about anything. I think it's safe to assume it's not safe to ride with her. If I'm wrong, no harm done. If I'm right, somebody could get hurt. I know, we all take our chances when we get out of bed every day. But how often to you get this many warning signs?

I hear the train a comin, but I decided to stay on the tracks anyway. Because, Who knows?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I Like your detective work. I agree that the preponderance of evidence raises too many red flags. Who knows if the brakes are about to go. Who knows what kind of driver she is. Who knows if she gives a dam about anything. I think it's safe to assume it's not safe to ride with her. If I'm wrong, no harm done. If I'm right, somebody could get hurt. I know, we all take our chances when we get out of bed every day. But how often to you get this many warning signs?
> 
> I hear the train a comin, but I decided to stay on the tracks anyway. Because, Who knows?


The rating system will work over time to get the dirty and rotten apples deactivated. But it takes time. Caveat emptor, and just let the pax cancel when they see the damaged Jalopy.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Actually, I would not assume anything about fault. First of all, you are assuming the at fault party has insurance and that it was not a hit and run. Unless you have uninsured motorist insurance, you are on your own if someone hits and runs or doesn't have any insurance.
> 
> Second, you are assuming the driver would want to report the incident.
> 
> Remember, a NON-FAULT accident counts against you as a driver. 3 of them in 3 years or a combination with traffic tickets and you are deactivated. So generally speaking it is in the best interest of a driver to avoid anyone finding out about any incidents, fault or non-fault. I've paid for all damage with CASH on my car for that reason. Technically we have insurance as Uber drivers, but by using it, you are risking your job.


I'm okay with making my assumptions about "Sharon" and her car. As a single parent, I need to make sure I'm getting home safely and if the first thing I see pulling up to pick me up, is a badly damaged, filthy, dirty car - my nope alarm goes off. And I'm okay with that. I like being alive and riding with that driver isn't a chance worth taking.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


What do you expect. The average driver clears under $9/hr after tax. How do you expect a 5* car for paying peanuts.
Uber pays barely enough to keep your car roadworthy. Problem is not the drivers, it's the cost structure of the gig transport economy.
Next time book a BMW 7 hire car. And pay appropriately at $100/hr.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> What do you expect. The average driver clears under $9/hr after tax. How do you expect a 5* car for paying peanuts.
> Uber pays barely enough to keep your car roadworthy. Problem is not the drivers, it's the cost structure of the gig transport economy.
> Next time book a BMW 7 hire car. And pay appropriately at $100/hr.


Days later, I remain amazed (but not surprised) that this seems to be the popular reaction.

"Uber bad, passengers mean, I drive trash heap" says the petulant driver.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Cracked windshield is a sign she doesn't have full coverage on her personal policy....


Not necessarily. Mine has been cracked all week. Happened Monday a.m. Earliest appointment to replace it is Sunday 7 a.m. Started at 2" long, then 2' within an hour. Then caught another rock yesterday. Makes me want to bring it up in conversation so I can explain the wait for an appointment.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *How much do you spend annually on candies, chewing gum, and water to bribe the pax? LOL.    *


Zero, ever.

I vacuum and wipe down my interior daily. Takes 10 min. I don't like driving a dirty car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

68350 said:


> Not necessarily. Mine has been cracked all week. Happened Monday a.m. Earliest appointment to replace it is Sunday 7 a.m. Started at 2" long, then 2' within an hour. Then caught another rock yesterday. Makes me want to bring it up in conversation so I can explain the wait for an appointment.


I've done it too, don't get me wrong, but according to NJ law, even a chip renders your car not road worthy, and is ticket-able.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

If you want to feel holier than thou, complain away to Uber. Otherwise just move on and let it go. If the tires gripping the road felt fine and the braking wasn’t bad, why care this much?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

JLaw1719 said:


> If you want to feel holier than thou, complain away to Uber. Otherwise just move on and let it go. If the tires gripping the road felt fine and the braking wasn't bad, why care this much?


@Coachman is one of the most sensible and easy going people on this forum. If he thinks it was too dirty, then I believe it was too dirty.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Did you tip? To much to read on this thread.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

You get what you pay for. UberX is too cheap to complain about what your riding in


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> @Coachman is one of the most sensible and easy going people on this forum. If he thinks it was too dirty, then I believe it was too dirty.


The question remains though, why care this much?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> @Coachman is one of the most sensible and easy going people on this forum. If he thinks it was too dirty, then I believe it was too dirty.


What if Coachman thinks I'm a jerk?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

8 pages? TLDR


----------



## D J L (Jul 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


I would rate a 1 and say why.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

John McYeet said:


> It sucks having kept my car extremely clean and getting nothing but compliments on how clean my car is from pax but not even qualifying for a nicer Uber car class. I'm being classified in with the same car type as someone with a nasty azz car.


Well.... yeah. No matter how much you scrub that Kia it's not going to turn into a BMW.

Car class is decided by the car's badge and its size, not by how clean it is.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What if Coachman thinks I'm a jerk?


?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> 8 pages? TLDR


Is this not a discussion forum?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jlynn said:


> Is this not a discussion forum?












No, it's a circus show.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> No, it's a circus show.


I hate clowns lol.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pueblo Confusion said:


> Then why are you complaining? You eat the sandwich and then want a refund? Should have sent it back, and got something else.


I ate the sandwich. That doesn't mean I'd rate the sandwich 5-stars. And I'd warn others who were thinking about buying a sandwich there.

I did not file the report with the intention of getting a refund. As far as I know, Uber eats that. They don't dock her pay for it.



JLaw1719 said:


> The question remains though, why care this much?


I've seen a lot less important threads on this board. Haven't you?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jlynn said:


> I hate clowns lol.


Why is you on da internetz then?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Is this not a discussion forum?


I personally sense insufficient reading skills when people say things like tldr on forums


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

5 Stars for the galls to use that car for Uber.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

JLaw1719 said:


> If you want to feel holier than thou, complain away to Uber. Otherwise just move on and let it go. If the tires gripping the road felt fine and the braking wasn't bad, why care this much?


Pst. Hey bud. Wanna buy a car?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the ultimate irony is this is very rare, usually its the opposite, drivers have the nicest brand new cars, even in markets where the rate per mile is close to the mileage deduction. Do all these drivers live with their parents to afford these nice cars?????


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> the ultimate irony is this is very rare, usually its the opposite, drivers have the nicest brand new cars, even in markets where the rate per mile is close to the mileage deduction. Do all these drivers live with their parents to afford these nice cars?????


They have a regular job to cover their rent and regular bills. Then they need to go to work for Uber to make the payments on that fancy new car they bought.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> the ultimate irony is this is very rare, usually its the opposite, drivers have the nicest brand new cars, even in markets where the rate per mile is close to the mileage deduction. Do all these drivers live with their parents to afford these nice cars?????


No. I was able to get my car on Carvana's website. Purchased completely online. Nice vehicle, low mileage, great price. 
Haven't lived with my mother for over 25 years.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Do you apply the same low standards to your driver's demeanor? Or her navigation skills?


If a ride share driver has a "bad demeanor" or a nasty attitude, just give them space. As long as they get you from where you are to where you want to be, you have no room for complaint.

I don't know what you mean by "navigation skills", the Uber drivers I have rode with just listen intently to verbal instructions from the computer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I've done it too, don't get me wrong, but according to NJ law, even a chip renders your car not road worthy, and is ticket-able.


Sounds like another un-enforceable one from our friends who came up with the stupid idea of making riders scan a bar code.



Christinebitg said:


> FWIW, unless I don't have the cash on me, my tips are always in cash.


I talked about this issue with my Significant Other in the car yesterday evening.

The S.O. commented that sometimes they'll tip in the app because the trip is a business expense, and this makes it much easier to document the expense.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I talked about this issue with my Significant Other in the car yesterday evening.
> 
> The S.O. commented that sometimes they'll tip in the app because the trip is a business expense, and this makes it much easier to document the expense.


Did your SO tip you?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Only had one driver with a filthy car. He said he hated ride share and was driving just long enough to collect his sign on bonus before quitting. 
I suspect the same from a lot of other drivers who are quitting soon and could care less


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Did your SO tip you?


LOL!! Well, not THAT kind of tip.

Whenever I drive for my S.O., there is no charge. I call it "Ubering for my spouse," although by mutual consent, we're not legally married. Just living in sin, so to speak.

Actually, when my S.O. was without a paralegal, I filled in doing that too. I declined to get paid for it. I said, "Just take me out for dinner." (I'm not making this up.)


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I've done it too, don't get me wrong, but according to NJ law, even a chip renders your car not road worthy, and is ticket-able.


Sucks to be in NJ I guess.

We have great highways in the Phoenix metro, but there are rocks everywhere. If you drive the highways, you have glass chips.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

theMezz said:


> Maybe she cannot afford repairs .. I dunno .. just maybe it's someone trying to get back on her feet


Getting back on your feet requires some effort on your part... being clean is part of that effort. It cost nothing but elbow grease to clean your car. A few rags and some water.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


This rating thing is getting ridiculous. Just because you CAN downgrade a driver doesn't mean that you have to go over the car with a fine tooth comb. So her car was not real clean and had a bit of body damage. Does that mean that she didn't get you to your destination safely? You passengers should start thinking about what your main objective is.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> And you decided to get in this vehicle. No further comment necessary.
> 
> 
> You're getting cynical in your old age ?


Cynical you say, that ship sailed long ago ?


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.


Yuli you are still posting in Uber forums lol. I guess Uber is still alive..... This is my first post back... Hopefully temporarily


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Days later, I remain amazed (but not surprised) that this seems to be the popular reaction.
> 
> "Uber bad, passengers mean, I drive trash heap" says the petulant driver.


You go to a hotel and pay $35 for the night - what sort of room and service quality do you expect, and get?
You got to a hotel and pay $750 for the night - what sort of room and service quality do you expect, and get?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> You go to a hotel and pay $35 for the night - what sort of room and service quality do you expect, and get?
> You got to a hotel and pay $750 for the night - what sort of room and service quality do you expect, and get?


I would argue that the uber is more like the $750 hotel than the $35 one. You want to pay $1.25 and deal with filth? You take a bus or subway/train and it takes a half hour to go a few blocks. You prefer a more direct/less "of the people"/personalized route, you pay the $10 for a 2.5 mile uber ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I would argue that the uber is more like the $750 hotel than the $35 one. You want to pay $1.25 and deal with filth? You take a bus or subway/train and it takes a half hour to go a few blocks. You prefer a more direct/less "of the people"/personalized route, you pay the $10 for a 2.5 mile uber ride.


If I go to a luxury hotel I expect it to be spotless. If I go to a budget hotel I expect it to be spotless. Budget doesn't give them the leeway to be filthy. When I go to McDonalds I expect it to be spotless. I've worked in food service before. You don't skimp on cleanliness because you're a cheap fast food joint.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I would argue that the uber is more like the $750 hotel than the $35 one. You want to pay $1.25 and deal with filth? You take a bus or subway/train and it takes a half hour to go a few blocks. You prefer a more direct/less "of the people"/personalized route, you pay the $10 for a 2.5 mile uber ride.


Private hire cars are the $750 hotel equivalent. The ones that are BMW 7 series, impeccably clean, driver speaks fluent english and is well dressed, with not a hint of BO.
Uber is made for the cheapskate masses. Big Lots and Walmart pickups. Seriously? You would never have a professional hire car touch those, not with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

John McYeet said:


> I drive a burgundy 2017 Kia Optima no interior damage. No exterior damage. Pretty much spotless inside with as much as I clean (for my own personal gratification more than keeping it clean for pax). It sucks having kept my car extremely clean and getting nothing but compliments on how clean my car is from pax but not even qualifying for a nicer Uber car class. I'm being classified in with the same car type as someone with a nasty azz car.
> 
> I know I'm preaching to the choir here and this might sound pretentious but seriously. You're gonna have a person who doesn't give two shitz about how clean their car is and someone who does care and give them the same pay? I really guess that's everywhere though -o:


The moral of the story would be: _Buy a piece of crap beater to drive Uber, keep your nice personal car for yourself._


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

theMezz said:


> Maybe she cannot afford repairs .. I dunno .. just maybe it's someone trying to get back on her feet


Would you feel that way if you were in the hospital to have a delicate surgical procedure done, and when the surgeon came in to meet you, you see he has Parkinson's-like tremors?

You can have compassion for someone's position and still acknowledge that there are some things they definitely should NOT be doing.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Did you die? No? Then 5 star.


This.


----------



## flash100 (Dec 7, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Did you die? No? Then 5 star.


I actually took a ride where the driver ran yellow to red lights, slammed on the breaks and almost hit a pedestrian, so I was so glad to make it to my destination alive...I suppose sometimes we need perspective.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Would you feel that way if you were in the hospital to have a *delicate surgical procedure* done, and when the surgeon came in to meet you, you see he has Parkinson's-like tremors?
> 
> You can have compassion for someone's position and still acknowledge that there are some things they definitely should NOT be doing.


Redundant lol


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


5 stars and a nice tip.
Gotta' love a woman that shows her crack!


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

You know what's really funny here about all the people who want to fire this driver? I personally know the top driver in the country. His car is a total POS with dents and needs a quart of oil a week. It stinks of BO and all the stuff he uses to mask it. He has over 30,000 rides and a 5.0 rating.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I would argue that the uber is more like the $750 hotel than the $35 one. You want to pay $1.25 and deal with filth? You take a bus or subway/train and it takes a half hour to go a few blocks. You prefer a more direct/less "of the people"/personalized route, you pay the $10 for a 2.5 mile uber ride.


I would pay $10 for my convenience and time. When I have time, I would take the bus or subway train and I would walk.
I don't expect excellent from Uber ride. Once I paid $32 on meter running local filthy taxi that can be compared to $8 Uber ride. What more do you expect from Uber. I will never down rate Uber/Lyft for their car condition unless the seat can make my cloths dirty.
Of course, I will tip on the condition of car for driver's extra effort.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

osii said:


> You know what's really funny here about all the people who want to fire this driver? I personally know the top driver in the country. His car is a total POS with dents and needs a quart of oil a week. It stinks of BO and all the stuff he uses to mask it. He has over 30,000 rides and a 5.0 rating.


I'm the top driver in the country


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Always rate on ride and safety. Always tip on Luxury conditions. These are hidden facts which only Uber/Lyft drivers know.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

At the end of the day you should've cancelled if the car was not up to your standards you said there was visible damage to the outside and a cracked windshield you may or may not have been visible but either way you got in because you "needed" to get where you were going...

You paid for a cut rate ride and you got a cut rate ride I dont understand why there seems like there is butthurt coming from your side in this situation


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

5


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wrb06wrx said:


> You paid for a cut rate ride and you got a cut rate ride I dont understand why there seems like there is butthurt coming from your side in this situation


You're probably my driver.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So I guess you didn't tip either?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I been in a few Uber and lyft cars that need some cleaning, The car didn’t have any dents or cracked windshields so I didn’t pay the interior any mind, I got to my destination safely so that’s all that matters to me personally so I gave him 5 stars.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You're probably my driver.


Lol.... 
you wish you rode in my car I keep my shit sparkling inside not for pax, for me I have to ride in it.
Nice and roomy and comfy back there if you wouldve sat up front I could offer you a heated seat
I might've even asked if you had a preference for the radio.

But you chose not to cancel and request a different ride so you got what you paid for.

Sorry your butthurt about your poor decision making skills


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I would down rate for an excessively dirty car. Most of the time when I take an Uber it's because my wife and I are on a date. She's not the type to get dolled up, but I can imagine someone with bright white shoes getting mud on them in someone's dirty car. Or getting someone else's hair on your nice clothing. Ewww.
> 
> It only takes a few minutes and a little bit of effort to keep your car reasonably clean, especially if you invest in floor mats for $120. I never have to vacuum. I just use the small broom/dustpan I keep in my trunk to brush the dirt off of them after I shake them out. Windows can be cleaned with Windex and paper towels; often it's as good as a car wash for first impressions. Hard interior surfaces can be cleaned with Clorox wipes. I also actively scan for hairs from people or pets and pluck them up before new pax see thrsem.
> 
> It's not that hard, people. To me a dirty car screams "I don't care".


NOT patting myself on the back, but I drive a 2006 w almost 150 k miles.
Car wash membership costs $19.95 per month. 
I go through there almost every day, and vacuum and wipe down with their antiseptic hand cleaner takes all of 5 minutes.
Looks clean, smells clean and makes ME feel better.
Sharon doesn't need to be a driver. This SHOULD BE a business not a charity.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Ttown Driver said:


> NOT patting myself on the back, but I drive a 2006 w almost 150 k miles.
> Car wash membership costs $19.95 per month.
> I go through there almost every day, and vacuum and wipe down with their antiseptic hand cleaner takes all of 5 minutes.
> Looks clean, smells clean and makes ME feel better.
> Sharon doesn't need to be a driver. This SHOULD BE a business not a charity.


THIS
And my car wash guys know me cause I'm there alot cant tell you the last time I paid for tire shine they treat me right


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Lol....
> you wish you rode in my car I keep my shit sparkling inside not for pax, for me I have to ride in it.
> Nice and roomy and comfy back there if you wouldve sat up front I could offer you a heated seat
> I might've even asked if you had a preference for the radio.
> ...


I'm always curious when people "choose sides" on a message board how they come to their conclusion. And I can't for the life of me understand why somebody would come to the defense of an Uber driver with a filthy car. You're an enigma.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I'm always curious when people "choose sides" on a message board how they come to their conclusion. And I can't for the life of me understand why somebody would come to the defense of an Uber driver with a filthy car. You're an enigma.


I'm not defending the driver I'm saying you get what you pay for....

I'm a person who goes with his gut if I thought it was a problem if I didnt think the car was fit for me I would cancel and request another one possibly tries to get Lyft


----------



## Mentalist (Mar 26, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


Sorry to hear your ordeal. Did you leave a hefty tip to make up for the pay so she could address your grievances and ready next time for you? If you didn't, then nothing was bad enough to degrade the lady. You are just being a snowflake and call luxury limo next time


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wrb06wrx said:


> I'm not defending the driver I'm saying you get what you pay for....


In the end, I didn't pay for it.



> I'm a person who goes with his gut if I thought it was a problem if I didnt think the car was fit for me I would cancel and request another one possibly tries to get Lyft


I needed a five minute ride home and I'd already waited five minutes for the pickup. Now you want me to a) get out of her car and tell her to cancel and wait another five minutes while she waits out the timer, or b) cancel myself right then taking the cancellation hit then calling another car. That's ridiculous.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Safe? Not disrespectful?

Probably 5 stars and $2. That's my floor unless someone breaks my rules of safety, convenience, and respect. I might rate 4 and tip $2 if the car was _really_ as dirty as you suggest. Ratings aren't a big deal.

If I really hate a car or driver I am cancelling. I'll take the hit and they can try their luck with someone else. I'm not Uber's car police. Both the Lyft Lux rides I have ever ordered had broken windshields. Whatever. It's a problem for them but not for me on a 10-15 minute ride.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

3*. Shít needs to be in the wrecking yard not on the street. Until, you see a uber car with duck tape holding the front bumper on, 2 missing hubcaps, about 25 stickers in the rear window and a hole were the stereo used to be, you have no clue how phucked up uber is for cars/drivers


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


She is probably struggling to feed the kids, like all drivers are struggling. I dont really understand your focus on cosmetics. Did she drive safely? Did the seatbelts work? Was the route reasonable?

Given you were too cheap to order a comfort car and yet you feel entitled that the car should look good, i think just let this pass and let the community speak. They have. She is still driving.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


FIVE STARS AND EXTRA TIP!



SuzeCB said:


> Part of the job is maintaining your vehicle, IMO. Doesn't have to sparkle, but should be reasonably clean, inside and out.
> 
> Cracked windshield is a sign she doesn't have full coverage on her personal policy, which means if she gets in an accident while driving in-app, any damage in an accident or done by a pax won't be covered. Not your problem, but it does speak to someone not being able to cover the minimum requirements of the job.


Then how is this person approved for Uber if they don't have insurance?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Galveston said:


> FIVE STARS AND EXTRA TIP!
> 
> 
> Then how is this person approved for Uber if they don't have insurance?


Minimum liability. Covers damage you do to others, but not your own car or yourself.

I would bet there are a LOT of U/L drivers doing RS thinking they're fine and dandy with only minimum liability on their cars. After all, they're covered by U/L's policy for damage to their own vehicle, at least while RSing, right? Hell, I would bet there are even a few of them on this forum (but, hopefully, not many)!

Wrong. If you are signed into the app and get into an accident that is your fault or no-fault or something happens that falls into Comprehensive, U/L's insurance will only cover to the limits of C&C that you carry on your personal policy, after the $1000/$2500 deductible, of course.. No C&C on the personal, no C&C on U/L's insurance.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


1 *. While driving a shitbox is perfectly fine, it should at least be clean.

This raises the question, though, of roadworthiness inspections. In California, the inspection is woefully inadequate. They don't even check the brakes. They check the horn, though, because being able to toot at other drivers is going to save you when somebody runs a red light and you need to slam the brakes on to avoid an accident. :thumbup:

in more advanced countries, public hire vehicles have to go through yearly mechanical inspections that are very strict. Over here, you get in a car and who knows?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 1 *. While driving a shitbox is perfectly fine, it should at least be clean.
> 
> This raises the question, though, of roadworthiness inspections. In California, the inspection is woefully inadequate. They don't even check the brakes. They check the horn, though, because being able to toot at other drivers is going to save you when somebody runs a red light and you need to slam the brakes on to avoid an accident. :thumbup:
> 
> in more advanced countries, public hire vehicles have to go through yearly mechanical inspections that are very strict. Over here, you get in a car and who knows?


Uber is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get. But getting where you need to go still tastes good!


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> I would have rated her one star and reported it to Uber. We, as drivers, should weed out the bad drivers.


Snitch. the 1 star more than enough.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


I would cancel. No way I would get in.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

WokeUP said:


> Snitch. the 1 star more than enough.


I actually did the opposite. I didn't rate. But I reported her car for cleanliness. The 1-star wouldn't have sent the same message. The report tells her exactly why I wasn't pleased.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> In the end, I didn't pay for it.
> 
> I needed a five minute ride home and I'd already waited five minutes for the pickup. Now you want me to a) get out of her car and tell her to cancel and wait another five minutes while she waits out the timer, or b) cancel myself right then taking the cancellation hit then calling another car. That's ridiculous.


Then call a cab.....

cry me a river, you waited 5 whole minutes?
Oh my god do you have PTSD?
Get over it,
maybe they should raise rates, then they could set the bar higher to be a driver and you wouldn't get cars like that.
Driver got you there in one piece and you didnt **** your pants on the way? 5 stars, a 3.00 tip and keep it moving
how much should that 5 minute trip home cost?
And you're complaining?
If it was 5 minutes by car how long would it have taken you to walk? 15 maybe 20 whole minutes?
At least you wouldn't have been subjected to that icky yucky uber


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


I would've canceled and called Uber for a refund. I'm not getting in someone's disgusting pig pin. I've seen the biohazard conditions some people live and drive in, just NO.


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Part of the job is maintaining your vehicle, IMO. Doesn't have to sparkle, but should be reasonably clean, inside and out.
> 
> Cracked windshield is a sign she doesn't have full coverage on her personal policy, which means if she gets in an accident while driving in-app, any damage in an accident or done by a pax won't be covered. Not your problem, but it does speak to someone not being able to cover the minimum requirements of the job.


It depends on your state. Different rules in different states. Some states force auto insurers to cover cracked windows (Florida is one I know of). Other states do not (many in the north where winter roads lead to many cracked windows). Some states will cover windshield repairs, some have a windshield deductible, and many other variations. Bottom line is that insurance companies want to make as much money as they can. If they don't have to cover something that is a general loss (think about how often windows get cracked.....), they won't.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Canaddar said:


> It depends on your state. Different rules in different states. Some states force auto insurers to cover cracked windows (Florida is one I know of). Other states do not (many in the north where winter roads lead to many cracked windows). Some states will cover windshield repairs, some have a windshield deductible, and many other variations. Bottom line is that insurance companies want to make as much money as they can. If they don't have to cover something that is a general loss (think about how often windows get cracked.....), they won't.


A cracked windshield is still a safety issue.


----------



## jneilvindy (Dec 22, 2016)

Clean cars are now an Uber comfort upgrade.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> A cracked windshield is still a safety issue.


It's also an indicator that the driver can't afford regular repairs and maintenance. If you're in a car with a cracked windshield you're probably also riding on bare tires and worn out brakes.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> bare tires and worn out brakes


I've got news for you. If you use Uber on a regular basis as a rider, chances are these issues have been present on more than a few of the vehicles you were in!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I dropped my car off at the tire shop this morning and took an Uber home. "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. I got in, and the interior was just as bad. It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over. One of her sun visors had been broken away. To top it all off... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.
> 
> She was pleasant enough, I guess.
> 
> How would you rate this ride?


For the price you're lucky that you got a ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> I've got news for you. If you use Uber on a regular basis as a rider, chances are these issues have been present on more than a few of the vehicles you were in!


No doubt. But there's no reason to reward drivers when you know their car is a possible deathtrap.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> It's also an indicator that the driver can't afford regular repairs and maintenance. If you're in a car with a cracked windshield you're probably also riding on bare tires and worn out brakes.


I kind of agree with this. A lot of rideshare drivers can't afford anything for maintenance and the cracked windshield is just a small indicator of how poor their financial situation might be.

I also don't worry too much about the risk about getting in a rideshare car as a passenger since almost all rides will end uneventfully and the risk per minute is still low. If I _relied_ on rideshare as a passenger often, I would really care as the risk is multiplied.

Downrating drivers is no solution for it, though. If it's that worrying, I might rather end a ride early.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Downrating drivers is no solution for it, though. If it's that worrying, I might rather end a ride early.


In this case I didn't rate at all. But I did send a report to Uber for unsatisfactory car. That got the message to the driver.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

A unlimited monthly subscription to a car wash is $15. You use the vacuum for free. 

After every shift, drive through the carwash, vacuum the car, fill the tank. It's simple.

I take Uber when I go drinking. I discovered my car is the cleanest Uber I have been in.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Where can you get your car washed for 5 bucks?


Exactly. Get a job with people who care about you and who you care about. What a crap culture Uber fosters, from the very top down to the very bottom, which is of course the ones who actually make all the layers above them the money.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I always tip $5 cash to my drivers. I can afford it because I take Uber once in a while. If I can't afford a tip, then I can't afford an Uber. I would tip this driver $15. And while getting out of the car, I would nicely tell her to vaccum and wash the car. $15 tip will not bankcrupt me, but it may change this driver for good. It is worth taking a chance. And ofcourse, 5 stars, 5 star comment and a compliment for her. She is a fellow driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> "Sharon" picked me up in a tan Toyota Corolla. I was surprised because the app said she'd be in a gray Corolla. But I quickly realized the tan color was just a layer of dirt on the outside. There was pretty substantial body damage on the front right and on the rear passenger door panel. One of her sun visors had been broken away. ... the front windshield was cracked from one side all the way to the other.


Sharron is economically wise. Sharron refuses to drive a car that Uber can actually suck equity out of. :thumbup:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I always tip $5 cash to my drivers. I can afford it because I take Uber once in a while. If I can't afford a tip, then I can't afford an Uber. I would tip this driver $15. And while getting out of the car, I would nicely tell her to vaccum and wash the car. $15 tip will not bankcrupt me, but it may change this driver for good. It is worth taking a chance. And ofcourse, 5 stars, 5 star comment and a compliment for her. She is a fellow driver.


If you gave her $20 she'd probably go spend it on lottery tickets.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It looked like it hadn't been vacuumed in months... mud, grass, crumbs all over.


This was the aspect that disappointed me.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> She is probably struggling to feed the kids, like all drivers are struggling. I dont really understand your focus on cosmetics. Did she drive safely? Did the seatbelts work? Was the route reasonable?
> 
> Given you were too cheap to order a comfort car and yet you feel entitled that the car should look good, i think just let this pass and let the community speak. They have. She is still driving.


My God. "Like all drivers are struggling". Some of the sadsacks on here are too much. Imagine having the defeatist mindset where there are only two options in the world: feed the kids OR take 5-7 minutes to clean the inside of your car.

"All" drivers are not struggling. "Most" are just unhappy misanthropes who think they should make $300 a day for tucking their giant guts behind a steering wheel and putting 75 miles on the road. They wouldn't know hard work or good service if it hit them in the face.


----------

